
Medium introduces a paid model - yvoschaap2
https://blog.medium.com/upgrade-your-medium-924b74c36552#.fhgf5jork
======
TylerH
I hope it's all corralled under a different domain or subdomain so that we can
ignore the pretentious thoughtfluencers trying to get a free ride on the
service because it packages their words into a professional-looking offering.

